# Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta?



## Sakura Cherry

1) Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta? Nabalitaan ko lang sa daddy mo eh hehe. Pasensya na di kami nakapunta nung special day mo last friday. Congrats bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha. Peace. (^-^)


----------



## doubidoo

1) Oh you're in the Philippines. How are you? I just heard from your dad (that you're in the Phils.)
Sorry we couldn't make it for your special day on last Friday. Congrats bro.
Pay (me, us) (a drink, food...) [sometimes] (joking)...

xxx


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sakura Cherry said:


> 1) Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta? Nabalitaan ko lang sa daddy mo eh hehe. Pasensya na di kami nakapunta nung special day mo last friday. Congrats bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha. Peace. (^-^)



Manlibre is an expression to mean you are trying to kid someone to treat you for an occasion or a feat.  

Other variants (usually street talk):
magpacanton ka naman - refers to pancit canton
magpahipon ka naman - refers to shrimps

These are vulgar expressions.  I wouldn't recommend this. But just so you'll know and not wonder.


----------

